# NEXT-SHINE Fish Scale LS-H241 88lb/40kg Pocket Size Multi-fu



## Jim (Jun 28, 2018)

$4 bucks with promo code: CY4ITHP6 :beer:

Everyone can use a spare for $4. 

https://amzn.to/2tPykD8


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2018)

I bought one for the $3.99 :LOL2: 

I will let you know how it is if your on the fence about spending the $4 :lol:


----------



## DaleH (Jun 28, 2018)

Sweet, thanks! Just bought four of them, so after the shipping they were < $6 each.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 30, 2018)

*Review:*

Bought 4, to taking advantage of combiner shipping and they came out to be $5.76 each. Weighed 3 kettelbells, assuming the listed weight is accurate, which they did measure within 1% of the weight label when tested by one of my 20X more expen$ive electronic toona scales.

10# - Weighted 9.99 for a 0.001% error

20# - Weighted 19.9 for a 0.005% error

30# - Weighted 29.7 for a 0.01% error

For < $6 ... I'll take it ... 

*Other:*

They are small and lightweight, but if put into a bag with other stuff the ON button could be pressed easily, so I will find a small box or plastic case to put it in. Size-wise they are about 1/2 the size of a pack of cigarettes, in all dimensions.


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for the review! Im sold! :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 1, 2018)

I just ordered 7. Total was $27.96 and free shipping! Going to surprise our relatives who travel a lot. These will be excellent for making sure luggage is within the weight restrictions. 

Dale, I'm thinking one of those plastic cases that hold a bar of soap would be a perfect storage box.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 1, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Dale, I'm thinking one of those plastic cases that hold a bar of soap would be a perfect storage box.


Brilliant!


----------



## LDog (Jul 1, 2018)

DaleH said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Dale, I'm thinking one of those plastic cases that hold a bar of soap would be a perfect storage box.
> ...



+1

(I couldn't stow the hook  )


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2018)

Got mine!

You figure they would of included 2 rechargeable batteries and a charger for the $4 bucks. :LOL2: 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Jul 2, 2018)

FWIW I’m going to do some testing of firearm trigger pulls sometime in the near future, using these scales, as they have an ‘ounce mode’.


----------

